# Moving To Egypt



## queenie40something

Hi Jayne - just had a call from hubby moaning about the weather and saying we should be in Sharm. I would go tomorrow if I knew we would be offered jobs. I can turn my hands to most things - once shown!! - and hubby is in the construction industry ( house building ) - he is a foreman for a large Irish company in the UK so he could certainly get those Egyptians working!


----------



## j4hurghada

We are very simarlar. Hubbie in the Building Industry but jobs out in Hurghada do not pay well. He does have interviews when we go in April so fingers crossed. I personally can do almost anything, I am a qualified nail tecnition I also have qualifacations in Computers, bookeeping, health and hygiene. So fingers crossed something comes up for me I do have a couple if interviews too and a couple of good friends out in Hurghada.


----------



## j4hurghada

If my child was not doing his sats at the moment I would go out before April, We have booked our flight for just Hubbie and Me in April to see what we can come up with. And check the schooling situation out. As moving out will be perminent and no coming back, well only for visits.


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Jayne - that is where I will hit a stumbling block. Dont think our youngest will come out and live with us. She is in year 10 and will be doing mocks in May and next year will be her last year. So reluctant to take her out of school at an important time. She has sooo many friends here so doubt if she would want to move. If she knew that there would be a handful her age in Sharm then could twist her arm. Afterall she spends most of her time on MSN and doesnt matter if they are next door or 1000's miles away!

You should be able to get work in various hotels or is there any call for starting up your own business??

I wouldnt mind running a bar or something with hubby or maybe cafe. But I will make sure the food is of good quality as I do think that is an area that is lacking somewhat.


----------



## j4hurghada

all being well, I feel it would be agood time to change kids schools and the 11 year old will be moving school anyway in september. The ages they are they can adapt very easy. With the schools in Hurghada they speak English all the time and have classes for the arabic. I feel if we don't do it now we will never do it.
I'll keep you posted on the progress of our life change.


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Jayne - totally agree - if you are going to take them out of school then the best time is when the are due to move onto their next school.
Good luck and keep me updated.

Queenie x


----------



## queenie40something

Thanks Bob - Jayne and I got a bit carried away with the chit chat on the intros!


----------



## Nick Pendrell

If there's one profession along the Red Sea that you can get a job in, it's the building trade.

Someone needs to oversee things to make sure that developments are built to European standards because a lot of what I've seen looks like it will fall down if there's a gust of wind!

If not with building, there is a huge demand for finishing.

I can't make any promises yet because I'm not even over there yet, but an expat in the business should have more opportunities that he can cope with.

I will keep my ears and eyes open and pass on any leads that I get - on both sides of the Red Sea.


----------



## j4hurghada

Any info would be greatful. Thankyou.


----------



## lyndsay552

*Business*

My husband and I plan to move out before the summer and where considering opening good quality boarding kennels and a dog training school. Just not sure what the current demand will be like?


----------



## Malak

Hi Lyndsay. Which area are you moving too? I am based in Cairo and there is not much call for boarding kennels or dog training. You will find that maybe 1% of egyptians own a pet of some sort. I would say the expat population would be the dog owners. Reasons there not popluar(This is my view) no where to walk them, the streets are not that clean, food for family is more a priority than for a pet and from the people I know, dogs can be seen as unclean especially round a muslim family who pray. Dogs lick! 
Dogs are generally roaming wild on the street or used to guard property.
I know in cairo there are horse farms etc outside near Giza that train horses etc.

Dont know much about red sea area, but I believe it would be similar.


----------



## lyndsay552

We're moving to Hurghada, so our market will be the expat community. My husband is a Police Dog Handler so he would be able to train guard dogs as well.


----------



## kim konnoris

Hi Eveyone, I Am New To The Site;
WE To Are Seriously Considering Moving To Egypt For Good At The End Of This Year. My Youngest Is 13yrs,[that's Our Dilema} Should We Wait Till She Has Finished School? Or Is There Good English Schools-where? With Prices For Property On The Rise, Can We Afford To Wait?
We Did Have A 2 Bed Apartment In Hay El Nour, But Due To Me Working In A School, We Did'nt Get Out Enough, So We Sold It Last Year. Any Advise Would Be Gratefully Recived.


----------



## Nick Pendrell

kim konnoris said:


> Hi Eveyone, I Am New To The Site;
> WE To Are Seriously Considering Moving To Egypt For Good At The End Of This Year. My Youngest Is 13yrs,[that's Our Dilema} Should We Wait Till She Has Finished School? Or Is There Good English Schools-where? With Prices For Property On The Rise, Can We Afford To Wait?
> We Did Have A 2 Bed Apartment In Hay El Nour, But Due To Me Working In A School, We Did'nt Get Out Enough, So We Sold It Last Year. Any Advise Would Be Gratefully Recived.


There is one English language school in Hurghada, Red Sea School.

I have spoken with the (whatever the American equivalent of a headmistress is!) and she is very nice.

It doesn't look as if they have a webpage, but you can email them at:

[email protected]

No - this is not a typo!

Prices for houses are rising very fast - 25-30% growth this year is practically guaranteed.

I would suggest buying something offplan that is not complete until something like 2010, then you lock in the price at today's level but won't have to pay the whole amount for a long time.

Please PM me if you require any more information on buying property in Hurghada because that's what I do.


----------



## kim konnoris

thank you for info/advise, i have e-mailed the school today.

we would need a 3 bed house/villa, but don't know what we can get for £60,000? will be bringing my german sheppard{my baby}
what do you think property wise? and price wise?


----------



## lyndsay552

that sounds sooooo familar. my husband and i are also bringing our german sheppard and our budget is round about the same. i'm heading out next week on the hunt for our villa, so i'll keep you informed. so far the best deal i've found is a 4 bed unfinished 240m2 villa in mobarak 7 for £38,880 and about £15 to £20 k to finish to a high standard

lyndsay


----------



## kim konnoris

hi lyndsay, that would be fantastic. we have also looked at mobarak 7 on an internet site. I was wondering if they were to good to be true ? {only 20 left i believe} any info would be greatly recieved. when were you hoping to relocate? we are hoping to, in jan 09. 
regards kim


----------



## lyndsay552

my house is on the market at the moment, so as soon as it sells we're off


----------



## kim konnoris

i wish you all the best. were putting our's up in the summer. hopefully we will be joining you in jan 09. 
i've had quotes to ship everything over. so it's just finding out what we can get for £60,000. I hope to hear from you soon.

Kim


----------



## lyndsay552

We had considered getting everything shipped over but decided against for a number of reasons. The import tax is something rediculous like 40% and the furniture and things seems to be really cheap. So we are planning on ebaying and a garage sale.

So by the end of it all it'll just the two of us with a suitcase each and of course the dog!!


----------



## kim konnoris

that's sensible. i only bought alot of new furniture last year, so it makes sense for us to ship it over. expecailly as it includes the import tax. i could kick myself now that our plans have changed.

Kim


----------



## lyndsay552

I know the feeling. We have two holidays booked for later in the year, which we will lose the deposits on and I have just went through the entire process for joining the police, for my husband to come up with the wild idea of moving to Egypt!!


----------



## lyndsay552

Which company was the quote from?


----------



## chrislister

lyndsay552 said:


> We had considered getting everything shipped over but decided against for a number of reasons. The import tax is something rediculous like 40% and the furniture and things seems to be really cheap. So we are planning on ebaying and a garage sale.
> 
> So by the end of it all it'll just the two of us with a suitcase each and of course the dog!!


Yeah import taxes are very expensive, a friend of mine out there got some shoes shipped over and cost a fortune to get them thru taxes.

As for Moubarek districts, i hear some of these are very unsafe and from my own experience of being out there the standard across the board on somenmoubarek districts are unsafe.

I have already bought a place out there thru a british agent who uses hurghada's leading building/real estate company.


----------



## demon diver

hi everyone,yes another new member,we are also thinking of settling down in egypt,well at least having a good rest bite ther.we have got aan apartment on dp1 near completion.fingers crossed my be taking that one way flight towards the end of 2009.fancy a change of career from the building trade.got to be diving with all that lovely sea to explore.


----------



## j4hurghada

hi demon

yes I agree but dont think the pay is really good for the boats unless you own your own boat, there is a place going towards marsa alam that makes boats but dont know the prices of them worth alook into though.


----------



## demon diver

j4hurghada said:


> hi demon
> 
> yes I agree but dont think the pay is really good for the boats unless you own your own boat, there is a place going towards marsa alam that makes boats but dont know the prices of them worth alook into though.


thanks for that,i think we are looking to join a larger dive company and seeing what comes of it or where they send us.no children so no real ties so to speak of.


----------



## j4hurghada

demon 

That should be fantastic, have you got a place to stay in hurghada and when are you thinking of moving over?


----------



## demon diver

j4hurghada said:


> demon
> 
> That should be fantastic, have you got a place to stay in hurghada and when are you thinking of moving over?


we are having an apartment in desert pearl phase 1.should be complete in the next few weeks or so.will be doing plenty of trips to hurghada then,will be fishing for jobs etc,getting to know people.


----------



## j4hurghada

Hi everyone,

I am moving to hurghada on the 20th May full time and really looking forward to it.


----------



## Malak

Hi J4, Good Luck.. I am sure everything will work out. Keep posting and let us know how your getting on.....Take Care.


----------



## j4hurghada

HI Malak,

I will keepyou informed, only 6 days to go now and everything in place, Adam has sorted out transport in Egypt and I am sorting things out this side.

Suitcases by the Door waiting.

Van hired for final moving of personal belongings.


----------



## Malak

Wishing you luck.!


----------



## demon diver

j4hurghada said:


> HI Malak,
> 
> I will keepyou informed, only 6 days to go now and everything in place, Adam has sorted out transport in Egypt and I am sorting things out this side.
> 
> Suitcases by the Door waiting.
> 
> Van hired for final moving of personal belongings.


hi j4,

just wondered how you are settling in out there in the sunshine,hope all is well.where are you staying,have you got a place or are you renting.


----------



## EmmaG

Hello, I'm not sure exactly where to post this so forgive me if I've put it in the wrong place. My husband has tentatively been offered a Project Director position in Sharm, with the UK company he is currently with. I believe it would be a 2/3 yr project. However, I cannot find a lot of information regarding schooling. We have two daughters 7 and 10. My elder daughter is due to start high school next September (2009). If you work in Sharm do you live there, or commute, and if so, from where? I understand Cairo is about 300 road miles and El Gouna is on the other side of the Suez so a long boat ride. But Sharm doesn't seem to have the expat infrastructure. Do people home school? I wouldn't be opposed to this idea but would have concerns about socialising our daughters (and me, as would certainly need some social/sport relief if I have to spend much of the day schooling them!!). If anyone has been in a similar situation of can offer some advice I'd really appreciate it. Emma xx


----------



## gina remoun

*help*



queenie40something said:


> Hi Jayne - just had a call from hubby moaning about the weather and saying we should be in Sharm. I would go tomorrow if I knew we would be offered jobs. I can turn my hands to most things - once shown!! - and hubby is in the construction industry ( house building ) - he is a foreman for a large Irish company in the UK so he could certainly get those Egyptians working!


hi, im hoping to move to egypt this year sometime either cairo or sharm as im marrying my long term egyptian boyfriend this year,although i travel to see him every 12 week's im at a fix as to the procedure of actually making the move i,e all the legal stuff, i would be really gratefull if you or anyone else could put me on the right road, 
hoping you can help me
gina
[email protected]


----------



## gina remoun

EmmaG said:


> Hello, I'm not sure exactly where to post this so forgive me if I've put it in the wrong place. My husband has tentatively been offered a Project Director position in Sharm, with the UK company he is currently with. I believe it would be a 2/3 yr project. However, I cannot find a lot of information regarding schooling. We have two daughters 7 and 10. My elder daughter is due to start high school next September (2009). If you work in Sharm do you live there, or commute, and if so, from where? I understand Cairo is about 300 road miles and El Gouna is on the other side of the Suez so a long boat ride. But Sharm doesn't seem to have the expat infrastructure. Do people home school? I wouldn't be opposed to this idea but would have concerns about socialising our daughters (and me, as would certainly need some social/sport relief if I have to spend much of the day schooling them!!). If anyone has been in a similar situation of can offer some advice I'd really appreciate it. Emma xx


hi emma,
i have been to sharm many times and the norm is for people who work in sharm also live in sharm, my egyptian boyfriend normally rents an appartment for when i go out there to visit him, but im sure seeing as your going for over 12 months you should get a good price,
im looking for help as to the legalities of moving there myself as im due to get married later this year, so any help you could offer me would be gratefully accepted
gina remoun
[email protected]


----------



## Jango

Hi My brother is moving out to Cairo in august as he is starting a job as a teacher in a school out there, I would relly like to g o with him, i am a fully qualified mortgage adviser, and have a lot of experience in the sales industry. is there much call for jobs in this market? I am willing to do other jobs if need be. any advice would be great.


----------

